# HELP! new to rats... 4 weeks old.



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

so i dunno what to do.. im new to rats. i have two 4.5 week old male rates. got them at 3 weeks.. ALL they do is hide.... not eating alot, but they r eating now.. but all they do is hide hide hide.... i take em out and they run around.. the only time they arent hiding in their igloo is when i go up to the cage and open it. they will come out and play and crawl on my hands a little. so i dont think they are scared of me because they come out if im in/by the cage.. but otherwise they just stay on the lower level in igloo.... is this normal?? help would be nice.. they take treats from me and what not but i dont want them so anti-social.. especially since they are growing and getting older.. and i dont want them like this when older because of me... HELP would be nice!! thanks...


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Where did you get them that would sell them so young? 3 weeks is WAY too young to be away from mom and their siblings.

What kind of cage are they in?
What else is in the cage besides the igloo?
Where in the house is located?
Is there a lot of activity or noise going on where their cage is?


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

They are from our lab rats and school. its a research facility so they ween them at 3 weeks in lab settings. they are from hooded and white lab rats. after they are weened they are euthanized so me and my friend took some home. they have been handled since they are pinkies.

they are in a rat manor which is three stories and lots of space.

they have a bunch of different hideouts hammocks toys etc in the cage.

the cage is in my living room by the couch since im ALWAYS in the living room.

the only noise is the Tv and my dogs sometimes when they bark. but not too often. 

They arent scared of me. and they always come out for me.. but my friend has two from a different litter only 3 days older and they are running around the cage and what not. so not sure if its just mine?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Sometimes rats used to living in small environments will stay in a small part of their new cage for a while. Plus they are scared babies who were taken from their momma way to young, so are probably less confident. Just keep giving them love and patience and they should adjust.


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just give them time. Some lab rats may take more time to adjust and especially at a young age.


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

its wierd, when i took the igloo out they were going crazy with fun running around the cage exploring different levels. playing with me and each other. eating alot of food and just having fun for like 30 mins or more. then wen i put igloo back in they went and hid again... but they have been coming out more then normal... i dunno least they are being energetic and having fun at some point...


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

They just need a bit more time to get used to you and everything  Each rat is different, just like we humans are and they all adjust differently.

Try sitting beside their cage and reading or talking to them. You can also leave the cage door open and place your hand inside, so they can sniff and get used to you (and use your hand as a spring board)


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

but thats the thing.. they r used to me and not scared of me.. they r only active when im at the cage with them or have the cage open and sitting there.. they come out wen my hand is there.. just not when im not right by cage..


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

My girls are active when I'm near the cage, and when they know I'm in the room, but otherwise, they sleep and make me wonder if they're girls at all since they're not so active. Though, they're having to get used to being a television for three cats as well. I've had rats longer than the cats and they know not to mess with the fuzzies that come from the cage, but I don't think the girls quite understand this yet and they freeze when they hear a kitty collar jingle.

Just give them some time and plenty of hidey-holes. Empty coke boxes work well, if you don't want to go buy lots of plastic ones, just realize that the boxes will get chewed and gnawed upon


----------

